# Forum Home Renovation General Odds & Sods  Cost of cement

## nev25

Can someone give me some indication of what I would expect to pay for concrete in Vic. 
Also how much time is involved for someone to prepare an pour and finish a 6x9 slab

----------


## wizard

Hi 
Approximate cost of concrete in Vic is $165 per cubic metre then add GST and cost of delivery depending on the distance they need to travel. I dont know about the time to prepare and pour. how thick is it going to be and will there be Reo in it? If it was 100mm thick you would need about 5.4 cubic m if everything was accurate. If the depth varies you will need more. 120 mm thick could need about 6.5 cubic m
Hope this helps
Cheers

----------


## Vernonv

You don't need to worry about that, your concreter will know.  :Blush7: Sorry couldn't help myself ...  
I had a 7.5 x 12 slab done. It took a couple of blokes half a day to setup the site (already level) and maybe half a day to pour and finish the slab. I don't know the cost of the concrete, but the total job cost me about $70 a square metre.

----------


## nev25

> , but the total job cost me about $70 a square metre.

  
A  Square Metre or Cubic metre??

----------


## Vernonv

It was $70 per square metre (of finished concrete slab, min 100mm thick) ie boxing, reo, membrane, concrete, finishing, labour ... the lot.

----------


## nev25

> It was $70 per square metre (of finished concrete slab, min 100mm thick) ie boxing, reo, membrane, concrete, finishing, labour ... the lot.

  Thank 
Thats seems to be the going price around here. 
Just trying to justify the cost
Not that I'm complaining or starting wold war 3(or are we up to 5 :No: ) BUT!!!!!! 
I'm in the process of organizing a 9x6 slab for a shed.
Ive had quotes from $3000 to $3500 plus the cost of a bobcat to level the site (there is a slight fall across the block). 
My way of thinking 
Concrete cost around $900
Allow say $1000 for reo, Chairs and boxing material(Am I close)
Leaving $1100 to $1600 for labour
Assuming it takes 8 hours from start to finish
Thats between $137 to $200 an hour for Labour 
Am I missing something 
And people complain and sometime refuse to pay Electricians $66 an hour
I'm in the wrong game

----------


## Vernonv

> Thank 
> Concrete cost around $900
> Allow say $1000 for reo, Chairs and boxing material(Am I close)
> Leaving $1100 to $1600 for labour
> Assuming it takes 8 hours from start to finish
> Thats between $137 to $200 an hour for Labour 
> Am I missing something

  I reckon your concrete cost is a tad low by maybe $200 to $400 (taking into account transport, and extra concrete for beams/footings/wastage), so the labour is probably a little high.    

> And people complain and sometime refuse to pay Electricians $66 an hour
> I'm in the wrong game

  I've done a little bit of concreting (small pads) and I would rather be a poor electrician than a rich concreter. Although it would be a different story if you could just get a bunch of labourers to do the work while you sit back and relax (but now your starting to eat into your profit).

----------


## Bloss

A 9x6 slab setup, pour & finish in a day - probably three workers getting from $46 to $67 and hour on your numbers? Seems OK to me. 
I reckon your concrete cost is low - and too little. For a slab floor of a shed I would not use less than 150mm which on that size on flat site is around 8m3 and with all costs inc GST & kms etc you are looking at $200 m3 = ~$1600. But even if you are doing 100 mm it would be ~$1200. At the compromise 120mm it'll be over $1300. Thickness depends on what you plan having in it and doing in it, but IMO the small incremental cost (relative to the total shed cost) of the extra few mm is worth it. Alternatively have them excavate to have a perimeter beam of at least 300mm W x 200mm D and a double layer of reo with the centre portion at 100mm. Depends on your site too. 
As has been said elsewhere it is good idea to have an extra bit boxed up where any excess concrete can be used to good effect - a small apron at the front, a path somewhere or a small entry slab at the personal entry door position if there is one. It is not uncommon to have a good amount left over - even up to a metre or more and if you don't use it it will be dumped (and you will have paid for the load anyway). 
I am about to get a new slab the same size (but will have it 150mm) - if I get the slab only for $3-3.5K I'll be happy.  :2thumbsup:  
And like Vernonv - concreting like bricking & tiling I am happy to pay others well to do it. I have done more than my share over the years and in nearly all cases it was false economy (although if ya ain't got the cash ya ain't got the cash).  :Biggrin:

----------

